# Roofing Company recomendation



## Coolmaker

I need a roofer to do some flashing work on my rental property. The property is located in the Southwest Pensacola area. I also need to have a shed that is attatched to the townhouse (same location) removed and rebuilt. Does anyone have any recomendations? Thanks for your response.


----------



## ?MEGA

advanced roofing/waterproofing (forum member)

is a good, LICENSED roofing company.


----------



## Hook

*Parker roofing*


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Freeman's roofing!


----------



## jakec

roof masters.


----------



## pilotpop

*roof*

Stay away from Escambia / Santa Rosa unless you like being cussed out and held ransom before they finish the job..


----------



## oldflathead

*Clay*



Coolmaker said:


> I need a roofer to do some flashing work on my rental property. The property is located in the Southwest Pensacola area. I also need to have a shed that is attatched to the townhouse (same location) removed and rebuilt. Does anyone have any recomendations? Thanks for your response.


I have not needed any roofing work for several years until last weekends 21' of rain. A tenant called reporting a leaking roof. I called Clay Palmgren, a PFF member, BOSS Commercial Building Services, Gulf Breeze, phone 850 777 1221. Like any other roofer, he was busy after all that rain fixing other peoples lousy roof jobs, but he got me in within a few days, called the tenant and got more info, then did an excellent job at a very reasonable price.

Clay specializes in commercial roofing, but will help out another local angler.

Top notch.

Tom


----------



## emercaughfield

Hey... I'm also living in Pensacola. 
Some days ago I needed to renovate my house roofs, then I searched online about the roofing companies and I searched Design Roofing Company and now I got beautiful, wonderful roof.


----------



## Miami Matt

I definately have the guys, did my roof flawlessly and dirt cheap,being part of the construction industry I wondered how these guys made much money with ammount of labor and materials used. I will put my name on these guys forever...pm for contact info,I can dig it up for you.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

*Roofer*



Miami Matt said:


> I definately have the guys, did my roof flawlessly and dirt cheap,being part of the construction industry I wondered how these guys made much money with ammount of labor and materials used. I will put my name on these guys forever...pm for contact info,I can dig it up for you.


Pm sent to you.


----------



## Ultralite

pilotpop said:


> Stay away from Escambia / Santa Rosa unless you like being cussed out and held ransom before they finish the job..


never, ever again...imo do not hire this bunch...


----------

